# here's my 2 cent whip vaporizer!!



## papabeach1 (Oct 25, 2008)

*sigh* I know I know here I go again!!!!

ha...

man  after I seen andy bought his hotbox... I was kinda jealous...

but again.. I said to myself.. heck with that.. I know I could do it ...

I thought about cut the glasses from malt beer glass bottle.. but...  don't have the tool to cut the glass ...

anyway I did tried it with lemon thyme seeds.. it seem works  I didn't want to waste mojos...  but I don't think it works properly..  but do need all of your help to get it fix it properly   please correct me how to fix it correcly..

just that I want this 2 cent to be success for anyone to make and try it ...

what I did has to fix it up 

solder weld, broken yakoo vase, half inch clear tube,  baby formula powder can (empty can), light dimmer (to control the heat) plumber putty (for air tight purposes), and at last  2 liter pepsi bottle..    the bowl/nozzle came from my air gauge cutted off..     

I did put the screen in that nozzle  and tested it out..   it took a pretty while to heat it up..   what did I do wrong?   does it need nice metal plate to connect the end of solder weld?    

if I get this success. I will put a nice thread how to do it step by step..:hubba:


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 25, 2008)

bump....


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 26, 2008)

*Nice "tool" papabeach!

Look's kind of like a torture device!*


----------



## andy52 (Oct 26, 2008)

hey papa go ahead and spend the money for the volcano.you will be very glad that you did after the 1st use.i will never be without one again.just wish i had of got one sooner.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm afraid like a shaken ol' dog to order some with prepaid cc....

even has to send my girlfriend to go in smoke shop to get me pipe.. but  has to ask her to snap shots every glass pipes/ any product I would be interest in. she use the sidekick phone... so good tool for me to take look before she buys anything..   I asked her to ask smoke shop for any hot box...   that guy don't know any thing about it..   look like  its hard for me to get it in the local..


----------



## massproducer (Oct 26, 2008)

hot box... What is a hot box?  I don't think I would know what it was either.


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 26, 2008)

i think i'll stick with my diggie volcano good work though.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 26, 2008)

this is a actually hot box.. I never experience it  but my mom did.. she told me she likes it alot.. cuz its safer to smoke and get high real quick!!

she said she don't think drug test will detect if yall smoke this and only this..only...

I haven't see anyone pass drug test  becuz people keep smoking their fave pipe, and papers blunts, all that.. oh well...  

to me  its only contact marble tiles and I wanna know and wanna see what in that box   maybe I can make one... I used to work as tile setter, marble installer, swimming pool builder, marble shower, glass block walls, concrete sidewalk, and decks, and brick layer.. . I have enough experiences in my belt
and I wanna see what in there maybe I can build some thing like that..


----------



## Tater (Oct 27, 2008)

You don't pass drug tests because you are ingesting THC.  So no smoking with a vaporizer (not a hot box what is that?) will not help you pass a drug test.


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 5, 2008)

still intake thc with this device hmm.. cool

yeah it will fail in drug test as long we takin' thc out of that..

no questions asked.. that true..


----------



## mal_crane (Nov 5, 2008)

That's definately a vaporizer. Where did you learn that it was a 'hotbox'?

And yes you definately inhale thc with a vaporizer. You see, that's the beauty of a vaporizer. The only thing you inhale is thc. Vaporizers heat your bud to exactly the right temp so that only the thc is burned out of the bud. What you are left with when you are done smoking a vaporizor is a very crispy, still-green bud entirely depleted of its thc. Unless you have a cheap one, like myself, and then you will end up with a crispy, browned bud.

Mal C
:fly:


----------



## Tater (Nov 5, 2008)

Mal: thats not completely true.  You will be smoking anything that vaporizes at that specific temperature.  The only thing you won't be smoking is things that don't vaporize at whatever temp you have it set.  ie. plant matter, leaf, stem etc.  Cannibinoids besides thc will also vaporize, along with essential oils (hence the flavor).


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 8, 2008)

very true tater.. I lead to believe the 2 cent glass bulb works better than this vaporizer   and its portable and bring it anywhere.. just don't crack that glasses..  my brother gave me a insult about this pipe  "crackhead pipe" LOL..

but I only use it with hash, mojo.. but not for cokes  sorry..


----------



## st00ner (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice papa.

I would be careful nothing you are using releases chemicals when heated.

Other than that looks pretty cool.

I still dont regret spending 300 on my Extreme though  . Worth EVERY penny.


----------



## born2killspam (Nov 9, 2008)

A hot-box isn't an apparatus, hot-boxing is just clouding an unventilated area with enough smoke that ppl can get a buzz without even putting joint to lips.. If that box acts like a vapourizer, then its a vapourizer regardless of its appearance..

Edit: And it won't help you on a drug test, if anything it would make it worse since fewer cannibanoids are destroyed before ingestion..  An interesting fact is that it is not THC that is tested for specifically, but other cannabinoids..


----------



## blancolighter (Nov 9, 2008)

OK everybody, quit gettin on papa for calling it a hotbox. He's right in calling it that. That brand of the type of vape he posted IS HotBox. Its cute the definitions you guys came up with though...


----------



## blancolighter (Nov 9, 2008)

By the way papa, I have a hobox and its great. I've got one of those cool marble ones like u posted. Its a good, inexpensive, quality vape that I would definately recommend.


----------



## wedginfool (Nov 10, 2008)

how does the weed taste??? is it as good as smoking or not because some of the weed i have is pretty tasty and if a vaporizer doesn't bring the flavor out i don't know if i would use it after i bought one

just thinking about buying one for the benefit of not smoking and polluting lu8ngs but i'm not going to if it messes up the taste of the weed or has no taste at all 

thanks in advance


----------



## blancolighter (Nov 10, 2008)

Vaporizer is all flavor, no smoke. You can really find all the subtle tastes of your weed when you vape.


----------

